# Seeking Tow Vehicle Advice For Large Family



## jensentn (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to the site, and I have been reading through many of the topics. I have to say you all seem to be a great source of information. I found a thread that was very on-point to some questions I have, and I posted my questions to the end of that 5-page thread. Thinking about it, though, it may not get a lot a eyes since it is at the end of that already very-long thread. So, I'm re-posting my questions here; I apologize to anyone that already read this on that other thread.

I have six kids and a 28RSDS (love the bunk-beds for the kids), so need a tow vehicle that can pull a larger trailer as well as seat eight people. We are looking at the options and have a couple of questions to pose in hopes that someone has some insights. Here are the questions:

1. Regarding the Suburbans, in what year did they stop making 2500s with 8.1L engines? In our searching for a new vehicle, it looks like both the 2008s and 2009s come only with the smaller 6.0L.

1.a. Does anyone have any experience with a 2500 6.0L Suburban pulling something similar to the 28RSDS? Does anyone have any experience pulling with both the 8.1 and the 6.0 that could offer a comparison, and would you recommend buying a used, older model with the 8.1, or going with a newer model with the 6.0L?​
2. I've also had some conversations with a Ford salesman regarding a 2008 Excursion XLT EL. Similar to what I've learned about most salespersons, he said, "Oh, ha, this will pull that trailer, no problem". Obviously, he was uninformed and was more concerned with selling a vehicle than anything else (due to the fact that he made this statement without asking us anything about our trailer weight or consulting any pulling statistics, etc.). So, my question is: does anyone out there have any experience with the Excursion XLT EL and do you have any insights/suggestions? This vehicle is significantly less expensive than the 2009 Suburban 2500 we are looking at, but I don't want to compromise safety or reliability in order to save a few thousand dollars.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give us!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us....








*
Sorry, I can't help you, but, I am sure someone here can offer some great advice....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

BoiseStateBronco said:


> Hi. I'm new to the site, and I have been reading through many of the topics. I have to say you all seem to be a great source of information. I found a thread that was very on-point to some questions I have, and I posted my questions to the end of that 5-page thread. Thinking about it, though, it may not get a lot a eyes since it is at the end of that already very-long thread. So, I'm re-posting my questions here; I apologize to anyone that already read this on that other thread.
> 
> I have six kids and a 28RSDS (love the bunk-beds for the kids), so need a tow vehicle that can pull a larger trailer as well as seat eight people. We are looking at the options and have a couple of questions to pose in hopes that someone has some insights. Here are the questions:
> 
> ...


1. The 8.1's were made in y/m 2000-2006. A mid-model revision was completed and rolled out with many improvements to among other things - vehicle electrical system in m/y 2003.
1.a. No first hand experience here.
2. Expedition EL's are 1/2 tons as Nathan indicated in the previous thread and are not in the same class as a 3/4 ton burb. You would need to compare an older Excursion with V10 or 6.0 diesel to have a truly "apples to apples" comparison there. Having said that, the 5.4l 3V engine + 6spd trans is a very good powertrain in the new Expy's.

-CC

Quick edit - don't discount the "eyes" that may look on a thread even at 5 pages. Outbackers is a great site and the folks who post here make it what it is


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

For a family of 8, I believe you should be looking for a 3/4 ton van!









Seriously, I think others have found the 3/4 ton 6.0 Burbs to be "adequate" for towing a 28RSDS, but not anything to write home about. The 8.1 has a lot of power and serve nicely as TV's from what I've been told. I've looked (and looked) at a few myself.

Also, a 3/4 ton van would give you some extra space to take some friends along. I've wanted a real truck to tow with for a while now, but the wife brings me down to earth with our need to haul a few friends to church. I suppose we could have them hop in the bed of the truck, but it still gets cold in Louisiana during the winter and I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a 2005 Ford EXCURSION Limited with the 6.0 powerstroke diesel and pull a 2008 28RSDS. 6 people total of which 4 are kids.

The Excursion diesel does an awesome job. Hauls 8 people (if you have the middle bench seat), pulls the trailer through the Rockies with no problem, gets decent mileage towing and not towing.
As a towing vehicle, with a few modifications, it is great.

As a daily driver, it is noisy, big, bulky - just what I want.

All kidding aside, I would buy this exact truck again, no question. I bought it used with 18K miles and we have put over 10K on pulling our trailer in the last 2 years.

Best way to find a good used one is to do a multi-state search. Prices have come down but have now stabalized.

Modifications: Fireston Air Suspension bags ($350), Hellwig Sway Bar ($300) = now a perfect towing vehicle that will haul a family in comfort + 4X4.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## jensentn (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input.

I am finding this discussion group very refreshing, in that everyone seems to be genuinely helpful and considerate. This is much different than some of the other groups I have been involved in (primarily sports-related where everyone is always telling someone else why their team is better than the other guy's team







).


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey BoiseStateBronco! See our signature below for the ideal large family vehicle to tow your new Outback. We have an E-350 12 passenger van with the V-10 engine; the kids love it because they can spread out more on long trips. We did a lot of looking on autotrader and ebaymotors, plus we told our local Ford dealer to go find us one. He ended up finding one in Iowa and brought it down for us. We usually buy vehicles that are about two years old to save a little cash. I would focus on the 12 passenger vans without the extension on the back; the 15 passenger extended vans are a little less stable (although we previously had one with no problems).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You will likely not be happy with a 2007 2500 Suburban. GM made the unfortunate decision to drop the 8.1 motor for this year, 1 year ahead of when the new 6 speed transmission would become available. The combination of 6.0 motor and 4 speed tranny is less than impressive for power. The 2008 and later Burbs' have the new tranny which has reportedly improved towing a great deal. I unfortunately HAD to buy a new Burb in 07 and ended up with this model.

Your best choices in my opinion would be:

#1 Diesel Excursion. Simply the most powerful SUV available.
#2 2006 or older 2500 Suburban with 8.1 engine.
#3 2008 or newer 2500 Suburban with 6 speed tranny and 4:10 gears. Even with the new tranny you will need the 4:10 gears.
#4 E350 Van (as reccomended). Decent power and lots of seating. The tradeoff is that it's not the most attractive vehicle to be driving around in. Sorry! it's true









Good Luck!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

7heaven said:


> Hey BoiseStateBronco! See our signature below for the ideal large family vehicle to tow your new Outback. We have an E-350 12 passenger van with the V-10 engine; the kids love it because they can spread out more on long trips. We did a lot of looking on autotrader and ebaymotors, plus we told our local Ford dealer to go find us one. He ended up finding one in Iowa and brought it down for us. We usually buy vehicles that are about two years old to save a little cash. I would focus on the 12 passenger vans without the extension on the back; the 15 passenger extended vans are a little less stable (although we previously had one with no problems).


You know, if I didn't have to worry about the snow here, I would definitely get a van again. We had one years ago and loved it. The kids were younger then and it was great on long trips.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

With your situation (heavy trailer and large family), I would go with an 8.1 liter Yukon XL 2500. You'll need the bench seats in the second row. Or like CJ says, a big diesel family hauler / trailer puller.

Randy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> You will likely not be happy with a 2007 2500 Suburban. GM made the unfortunate decision to drop the 8.1 motor for this year, 1 year ahead of when the new 6 speed transmission would become available. The combination of 6.0 motor and 4 speed tranny is less than impressive for power.


I have to agree with Jim. I don't have the Burb, but I have a 2007 2500HD Crew Cab and it has the 6.0L with the 4:11 gears and 4-speed transmission. It can be a brute at low speed, but it has no guts above 40 mph. Don't get me wrong, it pulls the Outback fine, but the first time we hit the Rockies, I'm going to wish I had the Diesel/Allison.

A 2500 Suburban will fit your needs well, if you can find a pre-2007 model with the 8.1 L engine. (Did they make a Diesel Burb?) Otherwise, get the new one with the 6.0 and the 6-speed transmission. (My wife's CTS has a 6-speed transmission and the engine never gets out of its power band. It's S-W-E-E-T!)

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Personally I would go with two vehicles. Lots more options, lots more comfort and not that much more in cost as you already own one of the two vehicles. Sure the fuel costs go up some but considering everything it is not that bad.


----------



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Hi. I'm new to the site, and I have been reading through many of the topics. I have to say you all seem to be a great source of information. I found a thread that was very on-point to some questions I have, and I posted my questions to the end of that 5-page thread. Thinking about it, though, it may not get a lot a eyes since it is at the end of that already very-long thread. So, I'm re-posting my questions here; I apologize to anyone that already read this on that other thread.
> 
> I have six kids and a 28RSDS (love the bunk-beds for the kids), so need a tow vehicle that can pull a larger trailer as well as seat eight people. We are looking at the options and have a couple of questions to pose in hopes that someone has some insights. Here are the questions:
> 
> ...


1. The 8.1's were made in y/m 2000-2006. A mid-model revision was completed and rolled out with many improvements to among other things - vehicle electrical system in m/y 2003.
1.a. No first hand experience here.
2. Expedition EL's are 1/2 tons as Nathan indicated in the previous thread and are not in the same class as a 3/4 ton burb. You would need to compare an older Excursion with V10 or 6.0 diesel to have a truly "apples to apples" comparison there. Having said that, the 5.4l 3V engine + 6spd trans is a very good powertrain in the new Expy's.

-CC

Quick edit - don't discount the "eyes" that may look on a thread even at 5 pages. Outbackers is a great site and the folks who post here make it what it is








[/quote]

Welcome to the outbackers site. We have a 2008 28RSDS also. We are pulling with a 1500 burb, which is OK if we don't load up. But through the mountains it was a little slow going. We are in the same boat looking for a 3/4 ton vehicle to tow with. We recently did a search at our dealer for a 2008 or 2009 burb or Yukon, and they couldn't locate one in a 500 mile radius. Yeah, they said we could have one made to order at a crazy price. So for now we are holding out. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

6incincy said:


> ....we are in the same boat looking for a 3/4 ton vehicle to tow with. We recently did a search at our dealer for a 2008 or 2009 burb or Yukon, and they couldn't locate one in a 500 mile radius. Yeah, they said we could have one made to order at a crazy price. So for now we are holding out. Good luck on your search.


That is crazy. I'd think these would be everywhere with the economy being so bad. How about used? Must be a ton of them for sale in your area.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....we are in the same boat looking for a 3/4 ton vehicle to tow with. We recently did a search at our dealer for a 2008 or 2009 burb or Yukon, and they couldn't locate one in a 500 mile radius. Yeah, they said we could have one made to order at a crazy price. So for now we are holding out. Good luck on your search.


That is crazy. I'd think these would be everywhere with the economy being so bad. How about used? Must be a ton of them for sale in your area.
[/quote]

...you would think, but, we are having the same problem also..even used..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> ....we are in the same boat looking for a 3/4 ton vehicle to tow with. We recently did a search at our dealer for a 2008 or 2009 burb or Yukon, and they couldn't locate one in a 500 mile radius. Yeah, they said we could have one made to order at a crazy price. So for now we are holding out. Good luck on your search.


That is crazy. I'd think these would be everywhere with the economy being so bad. How about used? Must be a ton of them for sale in your area.
[/quote]

...you would think, but, we are having the same problem also..even used..








[/quote]

Here is one..
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/956807877.html


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....we are in the same boat looking for a 3/4 ton vehicle to tow with. We recently did a search at our dealer for a 2008 or 2009 burb or Yukon, and they couldn't locate one in a 500 mile radius. Yeah, they said we could have one made to order at a crazy price. So for now we are holding out. Good luck on your search.


That is crazy. I'd think these would be everywhere with the economy being so bad. How about used? Must be a ton of them for sale in your area.
[/quote]

...you would think, but, we are having the same problem also..even used..








[/quote]

Here is one..
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/956807877.html
[/quote]
53k on a 2007 vehicle?!?! That's a lot of driving!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> 53k on a 2007 vehicle?!?! That's a lot of driving!


Yep...but the price was in line.

I sold my 2004 Suburban 2500 to Mike this summer with only 23k miles on it.


----------



## jensentn (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your input! I think we are going to try to find a used 2005 or 2006 Suburban 2500 8.1. I'm finding that they are not many for sale here in Idaho, though, so it may take a while to find one.

-Travis


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck Travis


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/

Check this out...You may want to post a 'wanted ad;

Good luck on the search..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let us know how the shopping is coming.


----------



## jensentn (Dec 6, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let us know how the shopping is coming.


We're still looking. These Suburbans are not easy to come by. Given the scarcity, we are also starting to look at full-size passenger vans as well (as suggested above).


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Since the new 6.4 diesel wont fit in the ford vans, and ambulance builders want a diesel van chassis, GM is taking advantage of that and will soon offer a Duramax powered van chassis to them.

I dont know if GM will only be offering that in a cab and chassis or not.. Maybe though, they will offer a Dmax throughout the van model line..

So might look into that..

That would make a really great tow rig..

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

California Jim said:


> #4 E350 Van (as reccomended). Decent power and lots of seating. The tradeoff is that it's not the most attractive vehicle to be driving around in. Sorry! it's true


Hey Jim!!

I drive a Ford van EVERYDAY!! I like it and everyone can see me! It's white (like many vans), gets ok mileage (16-19), and gets me to work.

It's not a F-350, only a F-150. And it's a cargo van. But I still love it...
















Dan


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Ford makes a f350 full size van with 3 rows of seating that can carry the 8 and up to 14.

It also comes with a v10 engine with rears from a 3.73 to a 4.10

towing capacities GCWR from 15K to 18.5K depending the rear and a 9200 or 10000 lb tow.

They also make a 450 van same engine and up to a 4.56 rear with a gcwr of 20K

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/eseries/features/specs/ this is the link


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

nynethead said:


> Ford makes a f350 full size van with 3 rows of seating that can carry the 8 and up to 14.
> 
> It also comes with a v10 engine with rears from a 3.73 to a 4.10
> 
> ...


I beleive the E-450 is a cutaway (It's got duallies







). Good for building a motorhome, but maybe not for towing an OB as it will be windy for the backseat passengers.


----------

